
Chrome new tab console message – SW registered, what is it? - jpatel3
Today one of my colleague pointed that when you open the new tab on Chrome and check the console, there is message -
SW registered (newtab?ie=UTF-8:8)<p>What is it about?
======
gerardes
I think, it has something to do with Service Workers.

To see more, go (in your DevTools) to "Application" -> "Service Workers".
There you find the "new tab service worker" and which version it's running.

